# Preferred Head Unit and EQ and Review Thread



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd like to start this topic so we can give reviews on the HU's we've owned and units which we'd like to buy and why. Either old or new, it don't matter. Just like to talk about them.

I'll give some of my own reviews tonight. 

hopefully, this will be a good thread.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

*Panasonic CQ-DF802U Ghost Touch Panel*










Heres a vid someone made with it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CixHWi2T22s

By far the best h/u I have ever owned...

http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseac...&Product_ID=228


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2008, 05:16 PM~10495941
> *Panasonic CQ-DF802U Ghost Touch Panel
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you like it? I found one NIB on ebay..# 160232903288


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 24 2008, 07:23 PM~10495998
> *Why do you like it? I found one NIB on ebay..# 160232903288
> *


It's just a pimp ass basic-featured CD player with everything you need to head off a good setup...

I'm seriously thinking about bidding on that! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

One of my fav's was the Clarion DRX9575rz from 1999. Here's a video of it also:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBu7eswb2xM

I still have one in my closet waiting for another opportunity!. This thing had a 4v preout, 3 sets of rca's, user progammable text, many colors, motorized face, cool eq settings and super sq. My only regret is taht I can never find the compatable DSP spund processor for it and it don't play MP3's. Baddass unit. reatailed for 700-1200$


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2008, 05:29 PM~10496045
> *It's just a pimp ass basic-featured CD player with everything you need to head off a good setup...
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about bidding on that!  :0
> *


You should, I hate rare opportunities!

don't even need a color bar with that one :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Currently I have this unit in my daily driver, Jensen VM9132

http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5946

What I like about this unit is it's features compared to it's price of about $300.00
for an In-Dash. It has the basic options you'd like DVD/MP3/WMA/SIRIUS/EM/IPOD/AUX

The DVD picture quality is a 10 out of 10! the few dislikes are the controls on the face. Two knobs contral MANY functions so YOU have to use YOUR memory. I've found myself getting frustarted a few times here at the eject button is really small and u can't see it with the screen out but like I said, for it's price, you can't beat it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Has anyone had an Alpine CDA-7998 big face? Thinking of getting one.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 24 2008, 08:10 PM~10496307
> *Has anyone had an Alpine CDA-7998 big face? Thinking of getting one.
> *


I haven't owned an Alpine h/u since the in-dash 3-disc players, which I still own... :cheesy:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

loved my pioneer avh-6400cd now have a jensen 9512 but still yet to hook it up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Apr 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10497634
> *loved my pioneer avh-6400cd now have a jensen 9512 but still yet to hook it up
> *


 Care to elaborate like Brian and I have?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Apr 24 2008, 10:24 PM~10497634
> *now have a jensen 9512 but still yet to hook it up
> *


I'm still on the fence about that one, as I said in my thread about it...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone else wanna input?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I hooked up a Premier P390 Pioneer headunit in the lac last summer, a Pioneer D3 in my SUV in the fall, and a Premier 590IB in my sisters SUV this past winter. All their headunits are good. Ipod/Sirius/XM/Bluetooth/etc. You can control the Ipod thru the headunit. 




















The D3 has DVD, Navigation and too much more to list. I like the vehicle dynamics feature that tells you your speed as well as the back up camera. Below is not from my vehicle. 





















D3 Ipod feature is cool. All touch screen.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Double Post

What I don't like about the D3 is that even though it can do a lot of things, you gotta buy the modules for it. Module for OnStar, Steering wheel control, Bluetooth etc. I guess you probably have to do the same with most headunits anyways.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 24 2008, 09:40 PM~10497781
> *Care to elaborate like Brian and I have?
> *


sure beside the three band eq it sounded great and a better picture than the jensen
only played cd's, but the dec are at least five years old now controls were not bulky at all. the only reason i still don't have it is because i live in ok the weather changes like crazy and left the window down pioneer do not like water :angry:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10498054
> *I'm still on the fence about that one, as I said in my thread about it...
> *


oh yeah i meant to write vm9412 my bad. now i have two friends with them too and from what i have heard and seen noot bad at all for less than 400 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm gonna get a new HU soon. The features I'm looking for is USB, 3 sets of preamp outs, MORE than 3 eq bands, nice text and good cosmetic looks.

I found this to fit my needs, the Pioneer DEH-P6000UB
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Ite...3&tp=5684&avf=N









Found it for around $200.00 shipped.

*ANY OF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS???*

Also around the same price range i fount the JVC KD-BT1
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Ite...05KDBT1&tp=5684
It looks good also and has built-in BlueTooth compatability which is the plus side, thye down side is that iit only has the 3 band eq


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I've tried many decks and i've found that alpine decks have been the best for me been using all alpine since 96.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 16 2008, 06:29 PM~10672957
> *I've tried many decks and i've found that alpine decks have been the best for me been using all alpine since 96.
> *


That also means you haven't experienced any other brands since 1996... 

A lot has changed since then... :cheesy:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

in my wifes car it had a pioneer deck and it wasn't a base model but it still sucked. and i've worked on peoples systems that had sony, kenwood,pioneer's. The only other one that i thought was good was a clarion my boy had in his car so is that enough experiance.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal+May 16 2008, 06:29 PM~10672957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 17 2008, 09:03 AM~10676392
> *in my wifes car it had a pioneer deck and it wasn't a base model but it still sucked. and i've worked on peoples systems that had sony, kenwood,pioneer's. The only other one that i thought was good was a clarion my boy had in his car so is that enough experiance.
> *


So you liked the Clarion HU your friend had. Boy, thats tells us alot. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

alpine 7949 with a 6 disc changer and an alpine era g320 eq


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10722730
> *alpine 7949 with a 6 disc changer and an alpine era g320 eq
> *












I wanna try Alpine's 7998 or 7897 myself


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, fucking early 90's Alpine deck for 4 thousand dollars on ebay...

Ebay # 150247980350	

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALPINE-7909L-CD-Player...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

crenshaw and sporty you can both kiss my ass. fuckin critics just trying to help with an opinnion like you asked if your going to critisize then you shouldn't ank for peoples help!


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a jvc. model KD-PDR30


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10725202
> *crenshaw and sporty you can both kiss my ass. fuckin critics just trying to help with an opinnion like you asked if your going to critisize then you shouldn't ank for peoples help!
> *


I started this topic so we can give feedback on the HU/EQ's we like. Model numbers, pics, features, etc. will HELP. People come in here saying "I like Alpine, I like Clarion, I like JVC"...that don't help at all. Details and specifics is what helps. At least put down the model numbers so we can research the spec for ourselves.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

My last high end headunit purchase was a pioneer premier 930. very awesome, but it's a bit outdated by now. You can find them used for 150-200, and they are very nice SQ headunits. Retail on em when i bought mine was over 800 bucks. 










http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Pro.../DEH-P930?tab=B


Mine fried a few months ago, so i'm looking to replace it. Will probably get a double din navigation unit.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I'm running the kewood Ez700sr with built in Sirius radio tuner 










I've seen them online going between $300 and $600 I got mine used for $60


sounds great and has highe voltage pre outs and i like the styling of 

has 3 out puts and 1 rca aux input I've had no complaints about this headunit the only reason I would get rid of it would be for a double din (but would have to be a realy nice one


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@May 24 2008, 07:28 PM~10730146
> *I'm running the kewood Ez700sr  with built in Sirius radio tuner
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a really good unit, especially for the price.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I picked these up up recently for my '64. I sold this exact same model on Layitlow last year, regretted it ever since...

Anyways, It's loaded with just about everything a person could want and the Ipod interface makes it so much easier instead of just using the aux jack. This is my favorite Pioneer DVD flip for a few reasons. It has several features the other don't, it looks cleaner by having a smaller frame around the screen and has knobs instead of buttons. 
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/archive...0DVD/index.html


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2008, 08:02 PM~10730365
> *I picked these up up recently for my '64. I sold this exact same model on Layitlow last year, regretted it ever since...
> 
> Anyways, It's loaded with just about everything a person could want and the Ipod interface makes it so much easier instead of just using the aux jack. This is my favorite Pioneer DVD flip for a few reasons. It has several features the other don't, it looks cleaner by having a smaller frame around the screen and has knobs instead of buttons.
> ...


sweet


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10730310
> *That sounds like a really good unit, especially for the price.
> *



yeah its real nice ALOT of settings to play with kinda plain lookin but its all about buisness


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Fav player was a Pioneer 860MP premier...13band eq, custom screensavers/wallpapers hi-volt sw and front/rear RCAs. Also had a 960mp flipout at one point.
Had it hooked to an audio control 4.1(the 860) and ran a set of Focal polyglass comps off a PPI4800 amp...front stage was very nice,very crisp. 
I'm pissed because I just realized I lost the power connection to the FOUR.1, but hope I can figure a way to run it.

I just picked up a pioneer 600UB and it's pretty nice so far. Had to have the usb ipod control. I wsh they put the BBE on it though, the 860/960 had it. Once I put the CDT comps in on the PPI it won't matter though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@May 28 2008, 03:43 PM~10755347
> *Fav player was a Pioneer 860MP premier...13band eq, custom screensavers/wallpapers hi-volt sw and front/rear RCAs. Also had a 960mp flipout at one point.
> Had it hooked to an audio control 4.1(the 860) and ran a set of Focal polyglass comps off a PPI4800 amp...front stage was very nice,very crisp.
> I'm pissed because I just realized I lost the power connection to the FOUR.1, but hope I can figure a way to run it.
> ...


you should be able to get a plug pretty easily, a lot of those audiocontrols have the same plug. check ebay, and if you can't find one, just call up audiocontrol for another one.


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Found the plug for $15 on ebay :0


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

circuit city can get you the plug for around the same pricethey mighte have one in stock you never know what they have in the back


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10729610
> *My last high end headunit purchase was a pioneer premier 930. very awesome, but it's a bit outdated by now. You can find them used for 150-200, and they are very nice SQ headunits.  Retail on em when i bought mine was over 800 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the DEH-P940MP. This headunit has been the best thing I have ever had. I haven't found anything since 04 when I got it that can come close to this. I love the 13band EQ, motorized flip and IPBUS. I have a Ipod connect cable directly to this unit. Nice graphics. Retailed for over 800 when I first got it. Highly recommend this one. Get it!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@May 29 2008, 11:41 PM~10766763
> *circuit city can get you the plug for around the same pricethey mighte have one in stock you never know what they have in the back
> *


Amazon.com has them cheap too.


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@May 29 2008, 08:41 PM~10766763
> *circuit city can get you the plug for around the same pricethey mighte have one in stock you never know what they have in the back
> *


hush boy...CC ain't selling Audio Control :uh:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Jun 2 2008, 11:05 AM~10780323
> *hush boy...CC ain't selling Audio Control  :uh:
> *



didnt read the whole post thoughte you where talkin bout a plug for the pioneer


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2008, 05:17 PM~10496360
> *I haven't owned an Alpine h/u since the in-dash 3-disc players, which I still own...  :cheesy:
> *


I HAD THE FIRST SERIES BACK IN '88!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10788951
> *I HAD THE FIRST SERIES BACK IN '88!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 JVC made a nice indash 3 disc a few years back too..I'd like to have either again.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 04:52 PM~10800122
> *JVC made a nice indash 3 disc a few years back too..I'd like to have either again.
> *


YOU GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT!! STOP LYING!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 09:22 AM~10879078
> *YOU GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT!! STOP LYING!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2008, 05:39 PM~10723132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have a 7897 in the closet :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stuff i like


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You definitely have a nice collection. I see the original JBL 6x9's from the 80's back there.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

i was gonna install a alpine cda 9885
but my car came with a old school kenwood(plays mp3 + rewriteable) sattilite radio ready. aux input


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone have any input on double dins? Just looking for something with descent sound..doesnt have to have monitor.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 18 2008, 05:40 AM~11118847
> *Anyone have any input on double dins? Just looking for something with descent sound..doesnt have to have monitor.
> *


Ask Fried Chicken Eater....he good with those.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

cant find a good double din without monitor also. i love my pioneer 6800dvd its a 6 disk indash dvd with high volt pre-out but by far not a serious sound q head. ive always liked eclipse for sound q.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i bought the PIONEER AVIC D3..hopefully its descent.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

post pics and specs so we can c :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11134336
> *i bought the PIONEER AVIC D3..hopefully its descent.
> *


I have that one...nice headunit. Ground the ground wire and mute wire when you install it in order to get more access to NAVI/DVD options while driving. The only thing I wish for is the hard drive available in their Z series HU. Otherwise its a nice headunit.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

IDA-X001 from Alpine is the biznizz.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11133494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good. Lots of features. I love the Ipod display. However, I've always had problems with the Navigation. I keep taking it back to the shop I bought it from, but they never seem to solve the accuracy (Navi is lagging behind me). Infact, now its not even re-routing me if I miss a turn, nor is the voice guidance operating. Clearly there is something wrong with my unit. The schlong sucking whore of a audio vagine that I bought the unit from insists that all my problems will be solved if I buy a Kenwood speed sensor to go with the unit. He wants another $130 I think. To hell with that plan. Every other installer and retailer I've spoken with says it needs to be warrantied. I'll have waste my time and take this asshole to court if he doesn't honor his warranty. 


Other than that, the unit has been great. The Navi works, just not the way it should. My problems rest with the dipshit I bought it from, less with Pioneer. I would hope Pioneer can fix my problem.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 23 2008, 03:20 AM~11156488
> *I wouldn't say I'm good, but I have the D3.
> Its good. Lots of features. I love the Ipod display. However, I've always had problems with the Navigation. I keep taking it back to the shop I bought it from, but they never seem to solve the accuracy (Navi is lagging behind me). Infact, now its not even re-routing me if I miss a turn, nor is the voice guidance operating. Clearly there is something wrong with my unit. The schlong sucking whore of a audio vagine that I bought the unit from insists that all my problems will be solved if I buy a Kenwood speed sensor to go with the unit. He wants another $130 I think. To hell with that plan. Every other installer and retailer I've spoken with says it needs to be warrantied. I'll have waste my time and take this asshole to court if he doesn't honor his warranty.
> Other than that, the unit has been great. The Navi works, just not the way it should. My problems rest with the dipshit I bought it from, less with Pioneer. I would hope Pioneer can fix my problem.
> *


thanks bro..any problems mounting in your caddy?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11139336
> *I have that one...nice headunit. Ground the ground wire and mute wire when you install it in order to get more access to NAVI/DVD options while driving. The only thing I wish for is the hard drive available in their Z series HU. Otherwise its a nice headunit.
> *


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i got a JVC- KDHDR1, it gets the job done :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 23 2008, 06:51 AM~11157333
> *thanks bro..any problems mounting in your caddy?
> *


No problem. I mounted it in my Suburban; no problems there. I didn't run a double din in my caddy.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@May 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10672957
> *I've tried many decks and i've found that alpine decks have been the best for me been using all alpine since 96.
> *


had 3 alpines had problems with cd player not working properly never buy another alpine again


----------

